# Effekt einer Spiegelreflexkamere



## schnarnd (18. Januar 2005)

Fotos die mit einer Spiegelrefelykamera gemacht wurden sehen wesentlich besser aus.
Ich hab aber keine Ahnung was diesen Effekt aus macht.Aber gibt es vielleicht die Möglickeit Fotos einer normalen Kamera so zuüberarbetien mit Photoshop dass es an diesen Effekt rankommt!


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Januar 2005)

schnarnd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab aber keine Ahnung was diesen Effekt aus macht.



Die höhere Auflösung? 

Vielleicht kannst du ein Beispiel posten, was für dich das Photo einer SLR ausmacht. Spontan würde ich sagen, dass du im speziellen die Farbwerte oder auch Tiefenschärfe meinst.


----------



## cycovery (18. Januar 2005)

Wieso sollten sie bessere Fotos liefern? SLR wirkt sich doch bloss auf den Viewer aus, nicht?


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Januar 2005)

cycovery hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso sollten sie bessere Fotos liefern?



Im Vergleich zu einer Kompaktkamera ist der Qualitätsunterschied doch recht deutlich ... gerade im digitalen Sektor.


----------



## cycovery (18. Januar 2005)

Und Aus welchem Grund sollten sie besser sein? SLR hat ja weder etwas mit der Auflösung, noch mit dem ccd noch sonst etwas zu tun, das sich auf die Bildqualität auswirken könnte, oder? Verbessere mich bitte, falls ich mich täusche...


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Januar 2005)

Liegt vielleicht ein kleineres Missverständnis vor? SLR steht für Spiegelreflexkamera bzw. D-SLR für eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera.

Und der Qualitätsunterschied zwischen Spiegelreflex (ob nun digital oder analog) und Kompaktkamera ist eigentlich unumstritten ...


----------



## cycovery (18. Januar 2005)

Nein liegt kein Missverständnis vor. Der vorteil an SLR ist, dass man im Sucher genau die Lichteffekte bzw. das genaue Resultat des späteren Fotos sieht . . . Aber wie sich das auf die Bildqualität auswirken soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen . . .


----------



## hpvw (18. Januar 2005)

In der Regel sind die Objektive (logischerweise je nach Wahl des Besitzers) und die Innereien (Autofokus, Blendenmechanik, etc.) der D-SLR's hochwertiger.
Ich denke auch an der Software (Steuerung, Bildaufbereitung) wird länger gefeilt, als an der einer Kompaktkamera.
Dadurch liefern die D-SLR's zum Teil auch bessere Bilder als eine Kompaktkamera mit höherer Auflösung.
Wenn man sich z.B. das Topmodell für Mode- oder Studiofotografie von Canon (EOS 1Ds bzw. jetzt EOS 1Ds Mark II) anschaut, dann hat es schon mit dem CCD zu tun, denn dieser hat nicht nur eine höhere Auflösung, sondern ist auch größer, wodurch natürlich dem einzelnen Pixel mehr Licht zur Verfügung steht als wenn man diese Auflösung auf einem kleineren CCD unterbringen würde.
Es gibt so viele Gründe...
Letzlich liegt es am Hersteller, wie gut er die D-SLR mit Hardware und Software ausstattet. Aber da die D-SLR's meist die Flaggschiffe der Hersteller sind, geben sie sich hier auch Mühe.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Januar 2005)

cycovery hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Vorteil an SLR ist, dass man im Sucher genau die Lichteffekte bzw. das genaue Resultat des späteren Fotos sieht ... Aber wie sich das auf die Bildqualität auswirken soll ...



Im Prinzip garnicht ^^

Ich will auch nicht die teils gute Qualität der Kompaktkameras herunterspielen, aber, um ein kleines Beispiel zu nennen, gerade beim Farb-/Rauschen müssen sie klar hinten anstehen.
Nunja, im Großen und Ganzen hat "hpvw" die Aspekte super zusammengefasst und wir sollten wohl auch eher auf die Frage von "schnarnd" eingehen, als hier über SLRs zu plaudern


----------



## cycovery (18. Januar 2005)

Aber das hat nichts mit der SLR technik zu tun. Da SLR (bisher zumindest - die EOS300D ändert das ja etwas) sehr teuer ist, wäre es sinnlos, eine SLR kamera zu produzieren und die restlichen Komponenten nur minderwertiger Qualität einzubauen (wie gesagt - bisher zumindest - die EOS300D ändert das etwas  plastik quatsch das . . . naja wie auch immer)

Ich hab ne Sony-DSC F828 - die benutz kein SLR, aber alle andern Komponenten sind top. einen "spiegelreflexeffekt" gibt es nunmal nicht und es ist einem Foto auch nicht anzusehen, ob die Kamera SLR hatte oder nicht.


----------



## hpvw (18. Januar 2005)

Wow, der Thread ist schnell.
Habe meinen letzen Edit oben mal rausgenommen und schreibe ihn jetzt hier als Antwort:

Mein Vater hat auch eine Sony DSC F828. 
Die macht auch super Fotos, bin mit der Qualität sehr zufrieden. Aber der Autofokus ist nicht nach meinem Geschmack, der manuelle Fokus ist mangels optischem Sucher kaum zu gebrauchen und einige Motive sind durch den Sucher schwer zu finden (z.B. eine Gruppe Kite-Surfer an einer sonst sehr gleichmäßigen Küste). Auch wenn ich Sony nicht leiden kann, aber dieser Kamera fehlt es in erster Linie an einem optischen Sucher, um es mit vielen D-SLR's aufzunehmen, ansonsten ist sie super.
Hier zeigt sich aber auch meine Flagschifftheorie. Da hat Sony sich bis auf ein paar kleinere Patzer ganz schön ins Zeug gelegt.
Aber vielleicht liegen bessere Fotos auch daran, dass man mit einer SLR ein besseres Bild vom Resultat hat, während man sein Motiv sucht und die Kamera einstellt.

Achja und zum Thema: Mich würde auch mal interessieren, was genau mit dem Effekt gemeint ist. Sind es natürlichere Farben, bessere Tiefenschärfe oder meinst Du echte "dramatische" Bildverfälschungen, die unter ungünstigen Bedingungen mit einzelnen Kameras auftreten, wenn ja, welche?

Gruß hpvw


----------



## cycovery (18. Januar 2005)

Tja ein optischer Sucher wäre wirklich schön - aber das wäre ja genau SLR  Dafür hat man ein schwenkbares Objektiv, was mir oft ne echte Hilfe war (das ginge mit ner SLR cam nicht)

Aber wie auch immer - was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ist nur, dass sich SLR nicht direkt auf die Bildqualität auswirkt  Dass man aber mit nem optischen sucher ne bessere Vorstellung vom fertigen Bild hat, und die gewünschten Eindrücke besser erreichen kann, stimmt wohl. Das ist dann auch immer ne Frage des Könnens und wie gut man die Kamera kennt


----------



## chmee (18. Januar 2005)

Dieses Thema ist auch beim Filmen mit Videokameras immer wieder heiss diskutiert.

Was ist der besondere Filmlook und wie bekomme ich ihn mit meiner DV-Kamera hin ?
Übertragen auf das Thema : *Wie mache ich geile Fotos !*
Hier ein Link zu nem Favoriten, der das Thema professionelles Bild sehr ausführlich
und eindeutig beschreibt : http://web2.1289-1.1st-housing.de/22470#22470

In aller Kürze von mir wiederholt: Es geht nicht um die Auflösung, sondern eher um den
Aufwand, der nötig ist. Dieser Aufwand ist künstlerisch-technisch.

*Und jetzt - endlich - n paar Tips:*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mit der Kamera:
K1 - Spiele mit der Belichtung rum, mit der ASA/ISO-Zahl lässt sich die (Pseudo)-Empfindlichkeit des Bildes ändern.
K2 - Ziehe die Blende hoch, da gibt es irgendwo so eine "-"----"0"---"+" Leiste, mit der sich die Lichtstärke sehr stark ändern lassen kann.
K3 - Spiele mit dem manuellen Weissabgleich rum. Weissabgleich auf hellem Beige zB.
im Programm:
P1 - Benutze in Programmen wie Photoshop die Tonwertkorrektur [STRG]+[L] und bestimme mit den Licht/Mitten/Schatten-Pipetten die "Neutralwerte des Bildes". Sehr tolle Ergebnisse möglich.
P2 - Schneide mit den Maskierungstools die Fokus-Objekte aus, und mach den Hintergrund unscharf.
P3 - Gib etwas Schmutz dazu, das macht ein Bild authentisch, körnig..Noise zB
P4 - Ändere den Bildauschnitt zugunsten der Aussage
P5 - Setze Glanzlichter : Tutorial : http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials187771.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hier noch ne Seite mit Digicam-Nutzern, die recht gute Bilder gemacht haben, weil eine Aussage
versucht wurde und nicht, weil es eine gute Kamera ist. http://www.powershot.de/

Und noch ein  Beispiel aus dem Netz, das ich schnell mal bearbeitet habe, und das
nicht wirklich gut.
Original: http://www.berlin.kiezbilder.de/ind...s_berlin&dat=08.10.04&club=Soda_Club&picID=16

mfg chmee


----------



## schnarnd (18. Januar 2005)

Ah danke das ist schonmal ne gute Antwort.Gibts noch weitere Tipps?


----------



## Clubkatze (18. Januar 2005)

Vorschlag: Poste doch bitte mal n´Foto das deiner Meinung nach ein typisches SLR Foto ist - dann könnte man anhand von dem Foto ein normales Foto mit den  Eigenschaften versehen...


----------



## chmee (19. Januar 2005)

Und noch eine sache :  Früher wurden Mode/Industrie/Studio-Fotos mit Mittelformat-Kameras
geschossen.. Die Kleinformat SLR ist eine wunderbare Technik für Unterwegs, als Sportfotograf zB.

Ein Beispiel, das ein bissel "adult" ist, aber den Unterschied wiedergibt, sind die Fotos und
Filme von Andrew Blake  Fotos Mittelformat und Filme 35mm.....


----------



## schnarnd (19. Januar 2005)

Aha kenn keine Filme von dem!Aber egal hier sind Fotos.Eins mit meiner Digicam gemacht und eins aus dem Internet!


----------



## Leola13 (19. Januar 2005)

Hai,


kennst keine Filme von Andrew Blake ?  ;-] 

.. aber zu deinem Problem : Wie ich das sehe meinst du die Schäfentiefe. Bei einer nicht SLR-Kamera (egal ob Digital oder Analog) hast du nicht die Möglichkeit der Blendenwahl. 
Ergebnis : Das Bild wird von vorn bis hinten, scharf dargestellt.

Abhilfe in PS : Objekt freistellen - Rest weichzeichen. Bringt aber nicht den Effekt der nach "hinten" abnehmend Schärfe.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## cycovery (19. Januar 2005)

So ein quatsch! natürlich können auch nicht SLR Kameras blendenwahl haben - das ist nicht davon abhängig . . . guck mal, ob bei deiner Kamera irgendwas von nem F oder F-Stop Wert findest . . . Je kleiner du den stellst, desto stärker wird der dof effekt . . . Falls deine Kamera keine Blendenwahl bietet, musst du es wirklich per Freistellen machen - das funktioniert aber bei fliessenden dof übergängen kaum gut . . . nur bei abrupten differenzen (z.b. apfel ganz nah vor nem Hintergrund - oder was weiss ich . . .)


----------



## therealcharlie (19. Januar 2005)

In Bezug auf dein Referenzbild Ist der 'SLR-Effekt' ein Weitwinkel-Onjektiv, und ein sauber vorbereitetes SETUP. Einen Weitwinkelvorsatz gibt es sicherlich auch für deine Digi-Cam, aber man sollte beachten, dass die echte Qualität der Fotos nicht so sehr von der Ausrüstung als von der Erfahrung und der Kreativität des Fotografen abhängt. Eine SLR erleichtert einem das Leben natürlich ungemein, ich möchte diese Dinger einfach nicht mehr missen. 
In PS ist es quasi unmöglich einen Tiefenschärfeverlauf einer SLR authentisch nachzustellen. Es geht eben nichts über althergebrachte Handwerkskunst (Ja, fotografieren ist ein Handwerk und will, wie das meiste andere auch, gut gelernt sein)


----------



## chmee (19. Januar 2005)

Turntable :
1. Weitwinkel unter 28mm Brennweite
2. Große  Blende-->Kleine Blendenzahl-->Unschärfe
3. Klare Farben-->Weissabgleich--> Nachbearbeitung
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jetze mal zu einer Manöverkritik Deines Bildes !
Was willst Du mit dem Bild sagen ?
Afri ist einzigartig ? Diese Flasche ist Kunst ?
Warum setzt Du nicht die Gedanken um, die Dich zu diesem
Bild führen ? Das sagte ich vorherigen Thread. Wenn Aussage,
dann bitte auch alles dafür vorbereiten.. Was ist das für ein Hintergrund ?
In welchem Einklang steht er mit dem Objekt ?

Das sind alles rhetorische Fragen, keine wilde Treterei, verstehs nicht falsch..
Das Turntable-Bild rechts trifft den Punkt.. Die Nadel als Mittelpunkt des
Akustischen.. Naja rein interpretieren kann man viel..Aber da passt Alles.
Nicht einfach so hingeklatscht und "knips".

Dein Foto: Ich hab mal versucht, es nachzubessern..
1. Bild drehen, damit die Flasche senkrechtsteht.
2. Auschnitt geändert.
3. Unschärfe rein über  3 Layer
4. Über Adjustment-Layer Tonwertkorrektur.
5. Märchen-HiLights
---------------------------
EDIT: The real Charlie schrieb das alles auch schon...


----------



## MeggieX (20. Januar 2005)

Kaufst Du Dir eine gute digitale wirst Du kaum Unterschiede sehen.
Unterschiede für die Bilder sind meistens nur die Auflösung. Das merkt man aber erst bei Bildern über A4 Größe. Bis dahin hält eine gute 5Mio-Pixel Digicam locker mit.

Ehrlich, ich möchte den sehen, der heute noch unterscheiden kann, welches Bild von einer Spiegelreflexkamera oder von einer digitalen Kamera gemacht wurden, *wenn beide professionell zu einem Labor geschafft wurden*! Ich hab das zweifelnden Kollegen testen lassen. Keiner konnte mir sagen, welche Bilder mit welcher Kamera gemacht wurden. Und glaub mir, die sind bald reingekrochen in die Bilder um Unterschiede zu sehen.

Ich fotografiere mit beiden. Meistens sind die Bilder mit der digitalen wesentlich farbkräftiger – es sei denn, ich setze bei der Spiegelreflex Filter ein. Auch die Scharfstellung ist bei Digicams besser – schneller und sicherer. Dafür ist hier das Bildrauschen erheblich hoch und die Vignettierung meist schon störend (letzteres hat aber mehr mit dem Kompakten zu tun als mit der Digi). Farbstiche kannst Du mit beiden haben, denn das Labor arbeitet auch genausooft farbstichig.

Bei den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten liegt der eigentliche Unterschied, warum doch viele zur Spiegelreflex greifen. Ich kann unterschiedliche Objektive wählen, mit Filtern spielen und habe erheblich mehr Freiheiten beim Fotografieren. 
Digicams haben meist ein sehr kompaktes Zoomobjektiv. 
Nimmst Du so ein Superzoom für die Spiegelreflex musst Du auch mit Qualitätsverlusten rechnen. Je fester die Brennweite des gewählten Objektives ist, desto besser werden die Bilder. Je höher Dein Wissen um den Einsatz von Filtern ist, desto besser werden die Bilder. Jeh mehr mauelle Einstellungen die Kamera ermöglicht, umso besser kann man selbst hervorheben womit man den Betrachter beeindrucken will. Für all diese Dinge ist aber das Wissen darum wichtig. 
Wenn Du das weist, und eine Digicam hast, die viel davon ermöglicht, hast Du kaum noch Unterschiede.
Wer mit der Spiegelreflex gute Bilder macht, wird auch nicht schlechter sein mit der Digicam. Aber er wird viele Dinge vermissen, auf die er schon bei der Aufnahme gern einwirken würde.....

Die Unterschiede liegen also meistens bei dem, der hinter der Kamera steht. Da in der Regel ein Fan hinter einer Spiegelreflex steht, wirken diese Aufnahmen meist besser. Mit der Digicam knipst jeder.
Wenn man also nur ein „Knipsender“ ist, dann machts eine gute Digicam auch genauso gut wie die Spiegelreflex. Nur der, der sich intensiv mit Objektiven, Filter und manuellen Einwirkungen beschäftigt, jener wird wirklich mehr aus der Spielgelreflex herausholen.

lg. Meggie


----------



## aibo (20. Januar 2005)

100%ig meine Meinung Meggie.

*edit* wurde schon gesagt.


----------



## Leola13 (20. Januar 2005)

Hai,

@MeggieX :

Applaus, Applaus, *verbeug*,  wie schon gesagt : "Dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen !"

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. Januar 2005)

MeggieX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich fotografiere mit beiden.



Same here.

Ich finde auch, dass man sich nicht zwischen den beiden entscheiden muss. Manchmal will man einfach nur ein paar Schnappschüsse mit der "Kamera aus der Jackentasche" machen und nicht die gesamte Ausrüstung der D-SLR mitschleppen


----------



## schnarnd (20. Januar 2005)

Das Bild der Flasche sollte überhaupt nichts aussagen. Irgendeiner meinte ich sollte doch mal zweil Bilder posten. Und das habe dann halt gemacht  .OK danke euch allen besonders chmee. Meine Digicam hat leider die ganzen Einstellungen nicht. Aber nicht so schlimm falls ich mal was mit einem Bild aussagen möchte werde ich es nach deiner Anleitung bearbeiten.
Ps: Ihr Schweinchen! Andrew Blake ist PORNO!


----------



## Clubkatze (20. Januar 2005)

schnarnd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ps: Ihr Schweinchen! Andrew Blake ist PORNO!



Darüber lässt sich streiten   Ich würd´s schon fast als Kunst bezeichnen


----------



## schnarnd (21. Januar 2005)

Warum was zeichnet denn diese Schmuddelfilme aus?


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2005)

Es ist kein pures gepoppe mit Großaufnahmen, wie man es vom gros der Porns kennt..
Zeitlupen,ästhetische Bilder, richitg gute Akustifizierung. Der Mann macht sich Gedanken,
auch wenn man hier wieder sagen kann, hat man 2 gesehen, ist einem der Rest bekannt.. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Clubkatze (21. Januar 2005)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> auch wenn man hier wieder sagen kann, hat man 2 gesehen, ist einem der Rest bekannt..


 Vor allem die 2 von Aria Giovanni...verdammt, ich schweife vom Thema ab  ;-)


----------



## schnarnd (23. Januar 2005)

Wo wir heir einbischen abschweifen ich hab auch noch einen stilvollen Porno entdeckt.
 http://www.voyagerproject.de/cool_stuff/warum.swf


----------

